# Facebook event invite?



## ichasiris (Aug 8, 2014)

That's how I do it too. I was seriously considering doing hand written invites this year, but as soon as I figured out all the people I actually want to invite, and the cost, and time, I just nixed the idea. Would rather spend the money on more food, beverages and decor!

Plus, I can invite more people to the party and literally include everyone, even if they live far away. I know pretty much who is going to show up and who isn't anyway. I usually just put a funny Halloween related photo as the cover photo and post lots of updates, ask questions, and engage people to get them excited. I send it out about a month in advance. Perhaps next year I will be able to do hand written, but I will have to devise a guest list, and frankly most people who I invite wouldn't appreciate as beautiful of a homemade invitation as I would be making! LOL. I know that sounds catty, but I just want Halloween and the efforts that I put into it to be very appreciated.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

I always do facebook...even last year after I made this amazing news paper that took forever...I found myself just doing facebook to avoid hassle and cost.

This year we are doing a video invite thanks to my awesome friend. But if you have a theme already you might be able to find an invite on youtube you can borrow with simple mods. Mine is actually just a bunch of clips from a pirates of the caribbean trailer...then she's changing out the music....


----------



## PMTT (Oct 13, 2013)

ichasiris said:


> That's how I do it too. I was seriously considering doing hand written invites this year, but as soon as I figured out all the people I actually want to invite, and the cost, and time, I just nixed the idea. Would rather spend the money on more food, beverages and decor!
> 
> Plus, I can invite more people to the party and literally include everyone, even if they live far away. I know pretty much who is going to show up and who isn't anyway. I usually just put a funny Halloween related photo as the cover photo and post lots of updates, ask questions, and engage people to get them excited. I send it out about a month in advance. Perhaps next year I will be able to do hand written, but I will have to devise a guest list, and frankly most people who I invite wouldn't appreciate as beautiful of a homemade invitation as I would be making! LOL. I know that sounds catty, but I just want Halloween and the efforts that I put into it to be very appreciated.


I know, right! Its not just the time but the cost! I'm in Canada and a regular letter is $1 to mail!



pumpkinpie said:


> I always do facebook...even last year after I made this amazing news paper that took forever...I found myself just doing facebook to avoid hassle and cost.
> 
> This year we are doing a video invite thanks to my awesome friend. But if you have a theme already you might be able to find an invite on youtube you can borrow with simple mods. Mine is actually just a bunch of clips from a pirates of the caribbean trailer...then she's changing out the music....


We don't really do a theme, just classic halloween, I guess! But thank you for the idea, I will check out youtube!


----------



## ichasiris (Aug 8, 2014)

pumpkinpie said:


> I always do facebook...even last year after I made this amazing news paper that took forever...I found myself just doing facebook to avoid hassle and cost.
> 
> This year we are doing a video invite thanks to my awesome friend. But if you have a theme already you might be able to find an invite on youtube you can borrow with simple mods. Mine is actually just a bunch of clips from a pirates of the caribbean trailer...then she's changing out the music....


A video in a facebook invite is a super cool idea! Maybe I'll get creative and try that, haha.


----------



## GiggleingGhost (Aug 10, 2014)

Hey Boos,
I've not used it myself for inviting but I know I love getting facebook invites! Pumpkinpie has a good idea about doing the video invite--friends of ours did a really funny one for their B-B-Q this summer and last Halloween they did made a three minute horror film invite. It was fantastic! It look all grainy and old with tinny voices like in old movies. The end was a close up of the actual paper scroll invitation with all the details. They said it took a lot of time to make but it was well worth it! The others were just typed up with the pertinent info and the other was a pic of Katie's really fancy handmade invitation that took forever but at least she only had to make one. Hmmmmm . . . I think I'll do that too. Good thread!

GiggleingGhost . . . aka . . . GG


----------



## melissa (Jul 23, 2004)

Sorry I can't help. The only time we tried this, the results were very sad.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

that is always how I do invites and has worked out fantastic
as it gets closer I post in it teasers of decorations or foods to keep everyone interested and it on the top of there memory


----------



## Rob31 (Aug 25, 2014)

I will be using a Facebook invite this year and right now in working on the image to post. 

I'm thinking first to post a "save the date" in the event a month before, and two weeks later post all the details. I'm not sure if this would be a really short time to let my guests know. Should I include all the details first and skip a "save the date"? 

I'm so excited about Halloween I could be posting the event right now! Haha


----------



## halloweenjon (Jul 17, 2014)

I always do a Facebook invite. It works and you can dress it up, so to speak, so that it's more fun. But please allow me to go on a short rant about RSVPing.

Why do so many people have an allergy to RSVPing to an event? People cannot be bothered to simply click the little Yes button, even when they know they are attending. When I ask them about it they always say "well you KNOW I'll be there." It drives me nuts. And the people who aren't sure - that's why there's a Maybe button! But they won't even do that!

Ultimately, my final attendance always winds up roughly double the number of RSVPs, which is great, but each and every year I get paranoid that the meager number of confirmed attendees will end up being the reality. I also fear that people will be less likely to come if they think it will be sparsely attended. I know that's kind of dumb but so goes the anxiety...


----------



## tinto212 (Oct 17, 2012)

Ok i hate to admit it but i have already set the date and sent the first lot of FB invites with a good dozen replies, which makes me feel less of a looney tune lol that i have friends as eager as myself for a Halloween party, i thought if i give them plenty time they can organise time of and outfits. I love the you tube idea that Pumpkinpie mentioned so i may look into that for a reminder and teaser. We are going with Zombie theme this year. And halloweenjon it kills me the people that cant even reply either way !!! How hard can it be to say yes , no or maybee !


----------



## GiggleingGhost (Aug 10, 2014)

I think some people are afraid to commit for fear they won't feel like it when the time comes or they may get a better offer. Sad really . . . .

GiggleingGhost . . . aka . . . GG


----------



## CherryBrandy79 (Nov 20, 2013)

The past 2 years I have done a facebook save the date, but also sent regular invitations. This year the only people getting a regular invitation are the ones that said yes they are coming and close family and friends. Saves a little money that way!


----------



## ichasiris (Aug 8, 2014)

I do have some friends that don't have facebook, and I may send them a little quick print out invitation made in Word with some clipart and what not. I feel like that would be better than just texting them like I usually would for other events or get togethers. Otherwise I'm sticking with FB, and maybe doing a video because I still really like that idea.


----------



## PMTT (Oct 13, 2013)

Thanks everyone!
I've started the event but have it set to invite only with no invites at the moment. Maybe I'll make a cover to say "Save the date" and send out invites soon.


----------



## Weenwannabe (Oct 8, 2011)

I do have a Facebook invite every year. A lot of people don't reply this way, which is totally annoying. And some people don't have FB, so those people I send a real invite too. Which I normally print out myself on one of invitation packs you can get from Staples. They make it so easy with a downloadable template. This year I made my own invite and uploaded it to Zazzle. $30 for 25 with a coupon. I think its worth it. I think an awesome invite gets people excited for the party! You can also do an evite... but I feel like that's sooooo 2000 and late.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Another thing you can do if you need a few physical invites is to upload them on walmart as a pic, super easy, cheap & fast (not my idea...I have to give credit for this one to Chinclub)


----------



## BewitchingHalloween (Aug 18, 2010)

I do hand made invites each year and send those out at least 2 months in advance, then do a fb invite a month from the party. like mentioned above I do frequent posts/pictures and stuff to get the excitement up! everyone also shares photos from previous parties, we have a hoot on the fb event page!! your guest will love it!


----------



## badgirl (May 4, 2008)

I used to do the formal/fancy party invites complete with elaborate themes and hot glue burns lol. Now with friends spread all over, and trying to remind hubby to actually take in the physical invites to work, I simply create a short video invite, post on FB event, and I can email the video link/details to those who are not on FB. So much less time consuming, cheaper, and less stressful. 
These are two of our video invites (and yes I may have borrowed some photos from some fabulously talented HF friends!):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z0nyGU8bi6I
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZdUXjVlqWmA


----------



## Weenwannabe (Oct 8, 2011)

@badgirl- Awesome haunted tiki theme invite!! So creative!


----------



## badgirl (May 4, 2008)

Thanks, but JahRah is the true mastermind behind the Superhero invite! Love that we have such creative and helpful folks on HF!


----------



## tgoodman (Sep 25, 2009)

I like Facebook Event invitations because it's so easy to communicate with everyone if, knock on wood, we should have to cancel for any reason, such as an unforeseen emergency. It's also easy to send out reminders and keep track of the RSVPs. It's fun to see people post on the event page how much they're looking forward to the party and them being able to see the guest list also encourages more people to come, I think.


----------

